# Next Modern Arnis Ebook



## Dan Anderson (Feb 9, 2002)

Hi.  As many of you know I just finished an ebook on Modern Arnis.  It is called "De-Fanging The Snake: A Study Of Modern Arnis Disarms."  It is available both on CD ROM or by internet download.  I have finished my second book on karate sparring this last week and now it's time for the next Modern Arnis book.  Here is the question I would like a reply to:

Which is most needed and wanted - "Modern Arnis from White to Black Belt" or "The Secrets Of Advanced Modern Arnis"?  Let me know through this forum.  I have both written and just need to make a decision.
All for now,
Dan
"Do girls think less of boys who let themselves be kissed?  Even though they go out with boys like me, don't they always marry the other kind?"
Groucho Marx


----------



## no fefe (Feb 9, 2002)

Are the requirements staying that same since there are different groups?

It is always interesting to see the advanced stuff so I say release them both. 

Robert K


----------



## Bob (Feb 9, 2002)

I have to agree with my partner "no fe fe" on this one. It would be great to be able to reference the basics, and it would also be good to see some advance to stuff. Release both of them, it would be the best of both worlds...............
Bob


----------



## Pappy Geo (Feb 9, 2002)

HecK, I am just getting started on "DE-Fanging the snake". But both titles sound interesting! Any advanced stuff is always appreciated as many people have the basics but not the advanced.


----------



## DWright (Feb 9, 2002)

I love Defanging the Snake.  For the next one I would like to see the advanced techniques.

I would love to see the White through Black qualifications, but unfortunatly, it will probably not be the same in all Organizations, but it would be intresting to compare.

I say both.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pappy Geo _
> *HecK, I am just getting started on "DE-Fanging the snake".*



Please do post a review when you are done!

I have to agree with others that both are of interest but given the current state of affairs an attempt at rank requirements is perhaps of less interest than advanced techniques. The latter is especially interesting because the Professor gave different people different things.


----------



## bloodwood (Feb 10, 2002)

You can never have too much information, please do both. It's nice to have a reference point to fall back on. Go for it.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 10, 2002)

Hi folks.  What I should've said is which book is most need and wanted FIRST?  As I said, they are both written and they will both will come out.  Which would you all like to see first?  

The White through Black ebook would cover a ton of material.  Since the different organizations have different ranking systems and orders in which the material is presented, I'd put forth mine and you'd have to see where it fit in with your organization.  

The Advanced book has to do with how to make your application of your Arnis advanced.  This ebook gives you the exact points of reference and applicable drills and techniques to take what you have and really run with it.
Dan 
PS  I plan to have the first and second book at Tim Hartman's camp in May.
PPS These icons are really screwy
So sez me


----------



## spdmn (Feb 11, 2002)

Where can I find a copy of your ebook. 

Thanks.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spdmn _
> *Where can I find a copy of your ebook.
> *



See this thread on MartialTalk. It gives Mr. Anderson's site as the place to look.


----------



## Tapps (Feb 13, 2002)

I think the rank thing might confuse some people.

I'd definately buy the advanced technique one right away.

I think it would also give a nice starting point for comparing the different groups. I think newer practitioners are stressing different things.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 13, 2002)

Hi folks,
Right on the eve of the release of the ebook, my web site server crashed and burned, taking my web site with it.  So, where can you buy the ebook?  Well, you can contact Mish Handwerker at www.arnis4life.com or you can contact me at 503-665-8596 and order one.  I hope to get the site up and running again (thru Mish's help - hey, I'm a martial artist, not a computer whiz).  Sorry about any confusion created.  Oh yeah, thanks for all of your imput on which book you all want next.  The key theme of the advanced book is how to make the transition from where you are in your training to an expert in the art.  Tough to relay?  I don't think so.  Stay tuned.
Dan Anderson


----------

